# bad eye balls



## teardown (Jun 22, 2019)

newer pics first 3 one plant 4and 5 second plant


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2019)

Not very good pix of the plants, but it looks like a girl


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2019)

Fourth pic looks like there _might_ be a pistil, but I can't really see any definite sign of sex yet.  Be patient--you have alternating nodes, it shouldn't be too long now before it really starts putting out either female or male flowers.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 22, 2019)

Welcome Raymond!   What strain, or variety, are these a picture of?   I'm assuming seeds, but which seedbank did  you get them from?   My eyesight is not very good, but that info might be useful to others on here to help  you out.


----------



## R1ch (Jun 26, 2019)

To be honest, I don’t know anything about it.


----------

